# Finnish Bottling Works - Sudbury Ont bottle



## RCO (Apr 27, 2018)

another bottle show find , got this from a collector who used to live in northern Ontario and seems to have a lot of Northern bottles for sale . seller also told me he had a quart version of this bottle but had already sold it earlier in the show or at some other point 


don't know a lot about it and can't recall ever seeing one before which was partly why it appealed to me . have a couple other Sudbury bottles but none this old 


embossed on front " Finnish Bottling Works co Sudbury Ontario " registered , somewhat of a plain design although in an odd shape 


my book lists it as from 1914 although I suspect it lasted longer and company appears to become "star bottling works " by the 1920's , they switch names for some reason . there was a large amount of immigrants from Finland in northern Ontario which would explain the name and fact some had started a bottling operation


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2018)

another picture might be a bit clearer and easier to read embossing


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2018)

I like that one!  I wonder if they bottled a particular type of Finnish soda.  I always like seeing bottles that indicate a unique aspect of a particular area's history.


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that one!  I wonder if they bottled a particular type of Finnish soda.  I always like seeing bottles that indicate a unique aspect of a particular area's history.



have no idea what they bottled , or if there are uniquely Finnish soda's from that era . although this bottler was clearly being run by people of Finnish origin 

my book also lists a " finnish bottling works " 1915-1930 in Sault Ste Marie Ontario and unsure if there related but likely some connection , maybe seen 1 bottle from them online once but seem hard to find


----------

